# Interchangeable alternator??



## Blissjunkie (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi! Newbie here wondering if an alternator from a 2003 altima would work in a 2011 murano?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Blissjunkie said:


> Hi! Newbie here wondering if an alternator from a 2003 altima would work in a 2011 murano?


No, it will not.


----------

